

FluxCards: Spaced Repetition flashcards (and its vast competition) - hngiszmo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.leowandersleb.fluxcards

======
hngiszmo
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7127742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7127742)
inspired me to bring this up as there the criticism was that he has no actual
app yet. I do. thousands do, so here are just a few random thoughts:

I developed FluxCards for Android more than 2 years ago and also am at zero
with my web version but will put money on it right now. If you are interested
in SRS apps, ask me anything! (If you want to program one for money, read
below.)

* Do you know how many flashcards learning apps there are out there? It's not hundreds but thousands. [http://www.flashcardapps.info/](http://www.flashcardapps.info/) lists just some of those available for iPhone. So if you want to program one, do your research. Reading the right blogs you will get almost daily some new such app.

* Witch SRS? Well there you get the number down considerably (100?) although new apps increasingly come with SRS.

* If only the customers knew how good SRS is! Many apps (Duolingo anybody?) are vastly more successful (or hyped) than any other ugly but good SRS app. Yet in my opinion everybody should at least have learned with SRS once in his life for 2 weeks. If I had known about SRS apps when I was at school, I would have been so much more successful, yet when I had to learn Spanish fast, I literally worked through 30 different apps on Android that were all without SRS. After learning with "the best" of these for 2 weeks I realized that being asked the easy words over and over again was utterly pointless and decided to program FluxCards in 48h. Version 1 was in the play store 46h later and now stands at 11k active and happy users.

* Over these 2 years I soaked up all there is about flashcards apps and it is a lot. Of course I came across Anki, Supermemo, Mnemosyne and many others but with that knowledge I'm about to build the next generation of a cross platform (web + android) flashcards app.

* Users want a nice interface more than anything else but to get growth, they must be able to easily share their cards which is a big issue in the current FluxCards. A web-based solution as the FluxCards web naturally will solve that easily.

* For relevance in classes it has to be cross platform.

* To be efficient, it has to work on mobile.

* Students are impatient with a new platform and need to get access to good content fast.

* Good content is scarce. Another field FluxCards currently lacks at but the new version will have a powerful crowd-sourcing feature that will hopefully .

If you are good at front end development, maybe you wanna be hired? By Monday
I want to kick off the development.

